

Uber Adds Turn-By-Turn Directions To Its Driver App - dalek2point3
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/13/uber-turn-by-turn-directions/

======
dalek2point3
Any idea who their data provider is? They have a deal with Google Maps? That
would be interesting because the Maps API explicitly prohibits turn-by-turn
navigation use cases, and many startups in this space use either OpenStreetMap
or a licensed provider like TomTom / Nokia Navteq.

